# Your Computer Setup



## Monnet (Sep 17, 2010)

I recently bought various items to improve my computer setup for "study". Just wondering what everyone else has - post some pics!

*My setup:*
Early 2008 MacBook
P2370 Samsung Monitor
Logitech Z2300 THX speakers
1TB WD external hard drive
M-Stand by Rain Design
Logitech USB HUB


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

My baby is getting pretty old:
Basic setup:

3.4 Ghz Intel Pentium prescott O'Cd to 3.84 Ghz
2 Gb 866 Mhz DDR2 corsair ram at 4-3-3-8 
ATI x600 256mb DDR3
1 WD raptor 10000k rpm 74 GB hard drive
1 WD 7200 rpm 1TB drive


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

not really a set up

2009 macbook pro
640gb harddrive
2gb memory

hopefully getting 27' imac, with Bose companion 3 speakers+ subwoofers for the house soon.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Antec 900 case
3.4GHz AMD Phenom II 64bit quad-core CPUs
1 x 600GB hard disk
2 x 2TB hard disks (in RAID config for mirroring)
8GB RAM (DDR3)
2 x Radeon 4870 (1GB RAM) vid cards hooked up in Crossfire, or whatever it's called
23 inch flatscreen HD capable monitor

and Windows Ultimate as the OS.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Chassi: Corsair Obsidian 700D
Motherboard: DFI LP T2RS+
CPU: Intel Q9400 @ 3.67GHz
Memory: 4x2GB Corsair XMS2 PC6400
GFX: ATI Radeon HD4870
Monitor: 24" TFT P-MVA 1920x1200
Soundcard: Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic
HDDs: 400GB+500GB+750GB+1TB+2TB and an 80GB Intel SSD
Internet: 100/100MBit uncapped
Heaphone amp: Head Box II
Headphones: Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80ohm


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

euphoria said:


> Antec 900 case
> 3.4GHz Intel Phenom II 64bit quad-core CPUs
> 1 x 600GB hard disk
> 2 x 2TB hard disks (in RAID config for mirroring)
> ...


Phenom is AMD not Intel


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


> Phenom is AMD not Intel


Mah bad, I'll edit that right up.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

New PC

Dell - Studio XPS 8100 Desktop / Intel® Core™ i7 Processor / 8GB Memory / 1.5TB Hard Drive


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

3.0GHz Pentium D OC'd to 3.4GHz
9800GTX
4GB DDR2
W7 Ultimate 64x
22" LCD


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I've got three of the buggers. A server, a desktop and a laptop.

The server has some dual core AMD Athlon proc in, 2GB of mem, 250GB storage has no peripherals connected to it, and runs Debian Linux.

The desktop is also some dual core AMD Athlon proc, with 4GB of mem, 500GB storage, an nvidia 9600GT (I think that's the model, can't remember, pretty good card, served me well for a couple of years) card with a gig of mem, and runs Windows Vista. There's a 19 inch LCD monitor connected to it and dirt cheap mouse and keyboard.

The laptop is a ThinkPad R400 (can't live without that red nipple mouse). Has a core2duo 8600 proc, 3GB mem, and a 256MB discrete graphics card (it's ATI IIRC), and 250GB storage.

I'm thinking I should set up common auth on all the machines with LDAP, but since I am so bored and unmotivated to do anything, it'll probably never happen.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Uh, how do I know what I have?
<hopes for explanation>


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

AlisonWonderland said:


> Uh, how do I know what I have?
> <hopes for explanation>


There are several ways, but the one I tend to use is:

(Assuming you're using Windows)

Start Menu >> Run >> type in "dxdiag"

Hope this helps.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

My laptop is 6 years old - 

1.2GHz Pentium M
1GB memory
120GB HD (upgraded from 40GB)

I mostly use Windows XP, but I'm trying to move to Linux - Wubi lets you dual boot Ubuntu without making a separate partition. 

The speed is fine except for when Microsoft Security Essentials runs.


----------



## Monnet (Sep 17, 2010)

These are some impressive computers. They put my 2.4GHZ Core 2 Duo MacBook to shame!

Im looking to upgrade to a 15" MacBook Pro after the 2012 refresh.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Ta


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

currently i use a laptop base hooked to a 24" lcd monitor.i got the base really cheap - 1.6 ghz duo core, 1 gb ram, 80 gb hd.

i have little interest in the latest demanding games. i only play one game - a 2d multiplayer one i play for 6 yrs on and off. so my demands for a faster system are low.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a 17" Macbook pro hooked up to a 37" LCD monitor. I have a stereo receiver and big speakers next to it. 

And my computer chair is a Laz-y-boy recliner. It is perfect.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm hoping to get some new computer parts for Christmas, so that my new rig will hopefully look like this:

AMD Phenom II x4 965 

Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 870 Mobo

ATI Radeon 5770 1Gb (passed down from my brother)

SSD-hardrive (already owned)

4 Gb DDR3 RAM 


*I'm a little bit unsure of the motherboard, I know it's only really meant for a single GPU (which suits me) but is there anything else out there that would offer better value for money? 
Oh and if anyone could recommend a decent case, that too will help me out immensely. Cheers guys.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Just placed my order for the computer parts outlined in my last post  Hopefully you don't mind me saying this out in the open GunnyHighway - but cheers again for taking the time to help me choose the components on MSN. Without some knowledgable input I think I would have (at best lol) procrastinated all the way till January.

Oh yeah, and the case I eventually opted for was a CoolerMaster Scout:


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a Dell Vostro 220. It is not super jazzy, but it suits my needs.

Intel Core 2 Quad q9400
750GB SATA
4GB DDR2 SDRAM 
ATI Radeon HD 4670 1GB

I also have a very silly first-gen eeePC with the computing powers of a toaster oven.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

too ****ty to post, but hell, have a good laugh :lol

Pentium 4 3.0 ghz
1.2 gig of ram.
40 gig hard drive
Nvidia 7800gs
Windows XP

can it run Crysis?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice rigs everyone. My desktop is a few years old but still running strong.

Case: Antec P180
CPU: Intel C2Q Q6600 2.6GHz OC'd to 3.33GHz
Mobo: Asus PK5-E
GPU: XFX 8800 GTS 512
RAM: Patriot PDC24G6400LLK 2x2GB DDR2

I also have a Dell XPS M1330 that's currently out of commission because it needs another(!) mobo replacement:

CPU: Intel C2D T8300 @ 2.4 GHz
RAM: Samsung 2x2GB DDR2
GPU: nVidia GF 8400M GS.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

HP-Pavillion

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ 2.50GHz
GPU: GeForce 9800 GT
RAM: 4096MB
Hard Drive: 1.5TB


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I have to show it off (well talk about it)
Processor: Intel Core i3 550 (3.2GHz)
Hard Drive: 2x320GB
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1066 RAM
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H55-S2V
Graphics: nVidia 8500GT (Asus)
Case: cheap case with a handle
OS: Mac OS X 10.6.5 Snow Leopard, Windows 7 Professional 

Yes, it's a Hackintosh (I bought the OS, and the Windows install is legal as well)
I have a couple others, but I'm most proud of this one, being my first build and first hackintosh, oh and I spent less that $400 on it as it is (I had a keyboard, mouse, monitor, video card, Windows 7 and hard drives already, leftovers from my main pc).
I built it more as a project than a need, I was going to wait for the new Intel line and the new OS X, but I got impatient, and had a lot of leftover parts, so I went with a super budget build with a few upgrades, for example the i3 I have now was on sale and cheaper than a core 2, the RAM was slightly more expensive than DDR2, as was the motherboard, but not by much, and it's a better Mac for it.
I just need to find a use for it. In some ways it's better than my main PC. Faster RAM, though half the size, very slightly better processor, much cooler (HP's are almost space heaters). I wasn't ready to replace it. I just wanted a Mac to mess with.


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

HP Dv7t-2000 laptop

2.66 ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
3GB DDR2 RAM
ATI Radeon Mobility 4650 HD 1GB DDR3
17.3" widescreen

i really like the lil' beast


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

.


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I just have a HP Pavilion Elite Desktop. its from 2007. it still works great.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

My computer is awesome!
.....
If you wanna live like it's 2006.

Windows XP SP 3
1.5 GB RAM
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ 2.31 GHz
nVidia 7300 GT


----------



## Soul Of The Wolf (Jan 6, 2011)

Bahhh someones gotta compete with gunny here for $$$ invested (nice i7 BTW).


Primary:
Intel Core i7 2.8GhZ
EVGA E758 3X SLI Board
3x2GB G.Skill Ripjaw Ram (Running @1866)
2 X Corsair Force 100GB SSD's
2 X WD640 Blacks
2 X GTX460SC EE cards in SLI
Corsair HX650 PSU
NZXT Lexa S Case
Corsair Sealed Watercooler H50

Secondary:
AMD Phenom II X6 3.2Ghz 1090T
2x2 G.Skill Ripjaws
2 X WD Velociraptor HDD's
1 X WD Black 1 TB
2 X XFX6850 Black Edition (on loan, new cards comming)
Corsair 750W PSU
Thermaltake Armor A90 Case
Zalman CNPS9900 Cooler

Tertiary:
AMD Phenon II X4 810 2.6Ghz
4X1 GB Crucial Ram @ 1600
1 X WD640 (non black, older edition)
ASUS ENGTX260 Matrix
Silverstone Strider Plus 750W
Coolermaster 310 Blue Case
Some Random CPU Cooler I pulled from my pile.

Soul


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you've got me beat on $$$ spent. I buy most of my stuff used anyways. :b

I've updated my stuff so time to make another post! (That and the formatting on my other one seems to have exploded so I'm just gonna delete it.)

Motherboard: Gigabyte X58A-UD3R
Processor: Intel Core i7 970 @ 4.40GHz
Memory: G.Skill Pi 3x 2GB 1600MHz 6-8-6-20
Video Card: HIS Radeon HD4870x2
Hard Drives: (2) Hitachi Deskstar 500GB - RAID 0 - OS
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB - Primary Storage
Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB - Secondary Storage
Seagate LP 2TB - Tertiary Storage (Basically unused at the moment)
Optical Drive: ASUS SATA DVD Burner 
Case: Mountain Mods U2-UFO Horizon - Black Wrinkle
Power Supply: Kingwin Lazer 1000W Modular 
Sound Card: Auzentech Forte w/ Burr Brown OPA2134PA OpAmp
Monitor: Samsung 2343BWX 
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Watercooling Loop:
EK Supreme HF Full Nickel CPU Block
EK FC4870x2 GPU Block
Corsair branded Laing DDC3.25 pump with XSPC Top
Thermochill PA120.3 custom painted radiator (which I made a big mistake on)
Swiftech MICRO-Res V2
Distilled water with a .999 silver coil in the reservoir for biocide purposes (I think that's what it does :um )


----------



## Soul Of The Wolf (Jan 6, 2011)

You got lucky on a Intel Retail edge? That is one awesome Chip, out of my league though. Looking good,

Soul


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

My mom works at Wal-Mart, albeit in the bakery. Intel doesn't know that though. :clap


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I brought this pile of averageness from Best Buy in 2007, but to be fair it was only like $400. See that? Integrated graphics chip. Yeah... :teeth

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883107400

When I had a bit of extra money I upgraded it a little (emphasis on little), as much as I could anyway. Also installed Windows 7 Ultimate which has been great.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009Q56N6/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003FWHTTA/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Q5PXA4/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F51G16/

Oh, and changed RAM to 3 gigs a while back as well. 
24 Inch LCD monitor.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

So jealous of the i7's. For gaming purposes, why would anyone buy a quad when there are some insane dual and tricores on the market with such an unbeatable price? Serious question here, it seems to me that all four cores wouldn't even be utilized that much...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It's true that most quads (especially i7's) are overkill for gaming and my hex-core is even more overkill. However, as times goes by we'll see games that can use the cores properly. 
Another thing is I use my computer to run [email protected], which is a distributed computing project run by Stanford University. It uses your processor or GPU to fold proteins. The 6 cores plus hyperthreading, plus a 4.4GHz overclock means I can do them relatively fast. 
The thing is my i7 970 cost me less than an i7 930 due to a bi-annual deal that Intel does for people who work at specific retail stores. If anybody is interested, check out http://retailedge.intel.com


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Without going into specifics, I have one with an SSD and one with a backlit keyboard. The other two are a more bare bones.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Self-build with an E8400 (Wolfdale) running at stock speed, 4 GB DDR2, and GeForce 8800 GT here. Still rocking a WD 640 GB drive, as I refuse to bite on SSD until we see $1/GB prices without rebates in the mainstream.

I used to be a lot more into overclocking, constantly upgrading just for the sake of it, etc. when I was in HS. Now I'm a broke college student and am content with a system that lets me do what I do without any big slow-downs. And since I don't game much anymore, I'm good for now.


----------

